# Five and ten cent women



## angelina barbosa

Olá a todos!

Enquanto vou vendo se posso contribuir para clarificar as questões colocadas por Daddy... Atenção fãs do Dylan: será que "five and ten cent women" pode ser traduzido como alguma coisa do tipo "mulheres/ de má vida" (ou até o mais coloquial "mulheres da vida"? Or am I just missing the point?


----------



## Vanda

Tentei encontrar o significado da expressão em inglês, mas não achei.
Que tal se vc colocasse a expressão no English Only, daí poderíamos 
achar uma correspondente em português?


----------



## angelina barbosa

Obrigada pela sugestão, vou tentar!


----------



## Vanda

Acabei de ler o post da GenJen e eu havia pensado exatamente no que
ela falou: uma prostituta.
Com certeza haverá outros insights, mas acho que a idéia é esta mesmo:
a tramp - e aqueles adjetivos que a Angelina já mencionou.


----------



## angelina barbosa

É, acho que no contexto da canção é isso mesmo. Obrigada, mais uma vez!


----------



## nycphotography

Vanda said:
			
		

> a tramp - e aqueles adjetivos que a Angelina já mencionou.


 
I searched with google, and there is NO reference to this phrase anywhere other than in the Bob Dylan song.  Therefore, it is not a phrase with any common meaning.  Rather, it is a "turn of phrase" by a talented writer.  The meaning can ONLY be inferred in the context in which it was written (ie, the rest of the song, and the time and place in which it was written).

In the US, we used to have "five and dime stores" (one of which was called Ben Franklin stores) which was the "cheap junk" store.  Today we have the "dollar store", which is about the same thing, adjusted for inflation.

So I would go with "cheap tacky women".   Tramp is a good word for it.

Perhaps in Portugues, this would be a "cheap, tacky woman".  Mulher barata e chata.


----------



## Vanda

NYc, mais do que "Mulher barata e chata" , usamos dizer, além dos
já mencionados por Angelina: 
vagabunda, de má vida (antigo), puta (vulgar), galinha (popular), interesseira
(neutro) e muitos outros que não me vêm à cabeça no momento.


----------



## araceli

horizontal


----------



## angelina barbosa

Sorry, I don't understand this one. Is it a Spanish word for "five and ten cent woman"?


----------



## araceli

Olá Angelina:
Horizontal é palavra portuguesa que eu achei lindo um romance brasileiro e assim eram chamadas as mulheres que trabalharam com o sexo.
Lembrei disso porque achei engraçada essa palavrinha.
O romance transcorria no interior brasilereiro.
Até


----------



## angelina barbosa

Ah, que bom que é trocar impressões em português... Acho fantástica essa palavra, nunca tinha ouvido falar! Acho que não vou poder usá-la para o trabalho que estou a fazer, destinado a leitores de Portugal, mas vai ficar no meu léxico pessoal, pra usar mesmo. Horizontal: tem tudo a ver, claro!


----------



## araceli

É claro...! Hahahaha
Verifiquei num dicionário e não é gíria, mas acho que deve ter um uso regional.
Aclaraçao: Por favor corrija meus erros porque eu aprendi portugués porém tenho muitas inseguranças, ao coitadinho do dicionário o tenho gasto!
Até


----------



## Vanda

Araceli,

Vc se lembra em que livro vc viu a palavra? Porque temos uma 
expressão sobre "trabalhar na horizontal" referindo-se a este tipo
de "trabalho" das "profissionais" mencionadas acima...

oops! acabei de ver que vc mencionou a expressão pouco acima.
É isto mesmo, usa-se como "trabalhar na horizontal" e não é regional,
normalmente usada de modo irônico.
Lembra-se qual foi o romance? Além de profa. de português, dou aulas
de literatura, por isso me interesso saber sobre estes detalhes...


----------



## araceli

Olá Vanda:
Obrigada pela aclaração.
Infelizmente não lembro o título nem o nome do autor de aquele romance, lido há mais de...quinze anos!
Acho que o tirei emprestado duma biblioteca.
Pela aquela época houve lido muitos romances e se misturam na minha memória...lembro dum nome Antônio........., autor de romances e não sei que coisa mais, porém não tenho nenhuma certeza que ele seja o autor.
Espero que se acenda uma   no meu cérebro...
Até


----------



## angelina barbosa

Araceli,
Claro que posso corrigir os seus erros quando quiser! Mas hoje eu e a Vanda corrigimos o texto de um outro participante, só que o resultado foram duas versões diferentes, uma brasileira e outra portuguesa... Pode ser confuso, obviamente. Por isso será importante ter em conta sobretudo o tipo de portugês que vc aprendeu, embora ter conhecimento com diferentes variedades duma língua estrangeira seja bom, não é? Mas o seu portugês é óptimo! Só detectei umas coisitas, possivemente intrusões do "seu" espanhol. Ex: "pela aquela época" seria "por aquela altura/naquela altura/ naquele tempo/naquela época"; "houve lido" seria "lia" ou "li"; e penso que os brasileiros também não dizem "que coisa mais" mas sim "que outras coisas mais", ou um mais coloquial "que mais". Ah! Quando se lembrar do nome do tal escritor, também gostaria de saber, ok? Adoro literatura brasileira!
Hasta siempre


----------



## araceli

Angelina:
Muito obrigada pelas correções.
Aprendi português brasileiro e, você tem razão, o perigo maior é misturar o espanhol com o português, odeio isso, porém é muito fácil cair nesse erro, sobretudo pelas tamanhas semelhanças das duas línguas.
O meu dicionário pede piedade!  
Mal saiba o nome desse autor, o coloco aqui, mas não tenha certeza que seja ele o que escreveu "horizontal".
Eu também adoro literatura brasileira embora li uns poucos livros na língua original.
Até à próxima.


----------



## araceli

Achei! Antônio Torres, livro Adeus, velho, gostei muito dele, mas não posso assegurar que seja aqui onde está a palavra procurada.
Meus neurônios ainda estã vivos embora sejam coroas!
Veja aqui: http://www.releituras.com/antoniotorres_menu.asp
(Agora vou-me fazer um spa cerebral).
Até.


----------



## Outsider

angelina barbosa said:
			
		

> Olá a todos!
> 
> Enquanto vou vendo se posso contribuir para clarificar as questões colocadas por Daddy... Atenção fãs do Dylan: será que "five and ten cent women" pode ser traduzido como alguma coisa do tipo "mulheres/ de má vida" (ou até o mais coloquial "mulheres da vida"? Or am I just missing the point?


Que tal "mulher de dois vinténs", ou coisa parecida?



			
				araceli said:
			
		

> Olá Vanda:
> Obrigada pela aclaração.


"Pelo esclarecimento." 



			
				araceli said:
			
		

> Eu também adoro literatura brasileira embora li uns poucos livros na língua original.


"Tenha lido poucos."


----------



## araceli

Bom dia,   Outsider e obrigada pelo esclarecimento!


----------



## angelina barbosa

Obrigada Aracelli!


----------



## araceli

De nada, Angelina.
Até


----------



## angelina barbosa

Olá Outsider!

Andei a chatear o pessoal do English definitions e talvez se tenha feito luz no meu espírito...
A tradução que me tinha ocorrido a princípio era "mulher da rua", ou "de má vida". Mas não me agradava nada, afinal não é costume os serviços das ditas serem tão baratos! As simpáticas respostas que chegaram iam quase todas ter ao mesmo: five and ten cent stores são, deduzi eu, o equivalente às nossas lojas dos 300, por isso a expressão do Mister Dylan (parece ser de facto dele, pelo menos ninguém conhecia essa expressão associada ao mulherio!) pode resultar duma associação entre o tipo de artigos vendidos nessas lojas e o tipo de mulheres que os compram. Então ocorreu-me "mulheres baratas" , mas lá ia eu outra vez ter à "tal" rua lá do sítio... Talvez me fique por "mulheres vulgares": afinal o Dylan canta os louvores da namorada que é tão diferente dessas tais "five and ten cent", realmente ele não deveria nada querer comparar a mocinha às prostitutas...  Pois, lá está: "de dois vinténs" também sugere "barata", não é? Se bem que ficaria muito mais giro dizer "mulher de 2 vinténs". Mas ninguém me mandou meter-me nas letras do Dylan, é cada nó cego...!


----------



## Outsider

Olá, Angelina. Depois de ter lido este tópico e o outro, a primeira possibilidade que me vem à cabeça é "mulheres dos trezentos", mas esta expressão tem o problema de ser ambígua (o leitor pode pensar que a canção se refere a mulheres que trabalham em lojas dos 300 ). Entendo a sua preocupação em querer evitar a conotação de "mulheres de má vida".
Felizmente, trata-se de uma metáfora inventada pelo próprio Dylan, e não de uma expressão idiomática do inglês, o que lhe dá maior liberdade de tradução. 
A minha sugestão é que procure uma expressão análoga a "five and dime store" em português, que tenha o sentido de "barato, rasca, de pouco valor ou de pouca qualidade", de preferência uma que também se baseie numa quantia monetária, e enxerte nela a palavra "mulher".


----------



## angelina barbosa

Olá Outsider!
Pois, there's the rub... Qualquer coisa como "mulheres que só compram pechisbeque"?


----------



## Outsider

"Mulheres _de_ pechisbeque"...?


----------



## Vanda

Angelina,


O que on earth é pechisbeque"...?
Alguma coisa com pechincha.....?


----------



## Outsider

*pechisbeque*

do Ing. _Pinchbeck_, n. pr.

s. m.,
liga de cobre e zinco imitando ouro;
ouro falso;
adornos sem valor, imitando ouro;

pop.,
homem sem valor.

Priberam


----------



## angelina barbosa

No Brasil usa-se "quinquilharia"?Significa mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas creio que não se aplica a pessoas, como "pechisbeque". 
"de pechisbeque" é melhor, sim, como que "amplia" a duplicidade da coisa, não é?


----------

